# Re-Polish



## Pete Mac (Apr 21, 2014)

It's been a while since posting what with Cottage renovation/ move etc. 
I machine polished my Misano Red Mk 2 some three years ago on purchase using my Meguiares D/A polisher together with ultimate compound . It took about 3 days as I remember but the effort was well worth it.
I feel now that a further repolish is now due to erase minor swirls and the odd light scratch etc . So I thought I'd throw the subject open to to gather opinions as to whether it's feesable and safe to go over it again with either the same compound or try Menzerma light as this product has good reviews. 
Any thoughts would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks in advance[album]


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi there, you would be best decontaminating car using fallout/clay bar to remove existing polish/wax and any contamination before polishing then and re-apply wax of your choice.

cheers


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

It would be safe to use the same again , but you may not need the same level of cut if the swirls are only minor this time around.

I find Menzerna Fast gloss (FG400) to be good in the scenario you have outlined above. It can be used as a one step compound/polish which has a good level of cut and finish/polishing ability. ( With a medium pad )

it should work well as a follow up to the work you have already done. 

Looks well in the pic btw


----------

